# Zipwaltz



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi everybody,
here is a zipped kind of music )
mainly a joke but rather tricky to achieve....
Since nowadays a thought seems to be cool only if it does not exceed 140 chars, I tried to condense the musical ideas too .

I would be very glad to read yours comments and suggestions, and not only about the piece...


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fzipwaltz


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be honest - there isn't much in this work for me to discuss about. It just sounds apathetic with the musical ideas not suggesting movement towards anything. Of course, take my words with a grain of salt - I'm sure someone will find this interesting.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Just a couple of suggestions (concerning musical ideas involved in the piece ):
- The opening is a "diminutio" of an inversion of the first theme from Tchaikovsky, The Seasons for piano
- The ending is the contraction of a modulation with Ger+6
- The rhythmic outline goes from a simple waltz to a transformed one, a sort of a musical Burrows–Wheeler transform
- Some percussion are used in place of rests
- Brasses, playing long notes, indicate that the compression is not hurry 
- Dissonant chords underline the harmonic relevance of the original score 

And so on, if you had time to "unzip" ...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like it, I found it fascinating, and harmonically interesting.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I like it, I found it fascinating, and harmonically interesting.


Thank you very much. 
Admittedly, this is a music that can easily be misunderstood. Webern already wrote "aphoristic" music, but the style and the intention, obviously, were slightly different.


----------

